

The faulty logic of the "Math Wars" - antman
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/opinionator/2013/06/16/the-faulty-logic-of-the-math-wars/

======
ZeroGravitas
Are the 'traditional' algorithms really chosen because they are the best? I
thought they varied by country/culture and they can't all be the best.

I also recently read that mnemonics fell out of fashion because lurid imagery
worked best and that didn't sit well with conservative types. Seems strange to
me that the fact based recall side of learning hasn't been seperated out
properly.

